# Best Chili Dog you have ever had ?



## BrowningFan (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine is about 15 years ago Cordele Pool Hall.I try chili dogs every where I go.  If you say "Mine" can you post your recipe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2013)

Jimmy`s Hot Dogs, Albany Georgia.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 10, 2013)

Fmart, Hwy 11 SC

http://www.examiner.com/article/the-f-mart-trail-guide-landmark

Be warned, they are a bit eccentric in that part of SC.  You must ask for a "Chili Hot Dog" to actually receive a wiener in the bun.  If you simply ask for a chili dog, you will receive a bun with chili only, no dog.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 10, 2013)

Brandy's in Marietta and Cartersville


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 10, 2013)

CJ's in McDonough


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 10, 2013)

I still gotta say a chili dog with mustard and covered with onions from the Varsity.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2013)

Barker's on Windy Hill.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2013)

Best Coney dog, Gopher Tavern 2nd Ave. St Paul Minnesota.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 10, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> I still gotta say a chili dog with mustard and covered with onions from the Varsity.



I will 2nd that.


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 10, 2013)

I doubt it's even open now, but 45 years ago the answer was Kendrick's Pool Hall in Tifton, Ga.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 10, 2013)

tr21 said:


> I will 2nd that.



I will third that

CJ's in Mcdonough runs pretty darn close though!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought CJ"s was a little pricey and not enough spicey.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Dec 10, 2013)

The next one I am fortunate to eat.....


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 10, 2013)

rockinwrangler said:


> The next one I am fortunate to eat.....



Ha! Best answer yet!!


----------



## Stroker (Dec 10, 2013)

The old "Yellow Jacket" drive in.


----------



## Swamperdog (Dec 10, 2013)

Homemade.

Buy this Cincinnati Chili Mix

Make the Chili with fresh ground chuck and sweet onion.  Chill it overnight.  Reheat the chili.  Buy Nathan's hot dogs from the store and broil them in a toaster oven.  Get Potato hot dog rolls.  Open them up and spread Palmetto Pimiento cheese on both sides and toast in the broiler.  Place broiled hot dog on toasted cheese bun and cover in chili.

If you like really spicy, use Palmetto Jalapeno Pimiento cheese and put some pickled jalapenos on top.  If you're really daring, use fresh sliced jalapenos with the seeds!  
Enjoy!

-Swamperdog


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2013)

Swamperdog said:


> Homemade.
> 
> Buy this Cincinnati Chili Mix
> 
> ...





Man, you have just flung a cravin` on me.


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 10, 2013)

Texas Hot restaurant on Main Street, Salamanca, NY

Get the sauce here: 
http://www.buffaloinabox.com/produc...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CMv-tYOKp7sCFUgS7AodUTQAIg

Because the restaurant is closed...


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 10, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> I still gotta say a chili dog with mustard and covered with onions from the Varsity.





tr21 said:


> I will 2nd that.





bamaboy said:


> I will third that



WHAT?????

I always get a chili dog, a chili steak, fries and a frosted orange! I love em but they don't love me!!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 10, 2013)

Swamperdog said:


> Homemade.
> 
> Buy this Cincinnati Chili Mix
> 
> ...



That does sound good!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 10, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> I always get a chili dog, a chili steak, fries and a frosted orange! I love em but they don't love me!!!



We all prolly say that.  Just what the Doctor ordered.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 10, 2013)

Home made.....


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 10, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> I always get a chili dog, a chili steak, fries and a frosted orange! I love em but they don't love me!!!



Greasy V, hands down.

Although Sonic runs them a close 2nd.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 10, 2013)

Toby Jug on Columbia Drive next to I20 in Decatur was the best!

Been closed at least 30 years, but I still think of Herb every time I eat a chili dog.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

What's the matter with you all, QT has some good hotdogs with all the fixins!


----------



## specialk (Dec 11, 2013)

Martinsville speedway, Martinsville VA.......jesse jones pinks.....steamed buns....


----------



## sparky (Dec 11, 2013)

checkers  will do until you can get a better one


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 11, 2013)

When I had to my colonoscopy , the doctor said I could either drink a gallon of laxative or eat a Varsity Chili Dog. He said they both give the same result. I chose the chili dog. I love the Varsity chili dogs and their fries. In fact, I have to go to Atl today and I think I will stop in the Varsity for a good cleaning out. 

Wasn't there a hotdog joint in Macon, Ga called New Way or something like that. I remember folks talking about how good their hotdogs are.

You cant beat QT for value and when in a hurry. Two bucks gets you 2 dogs walking with all the fixens including Chicago style.

There is another hotdog joint in Avondale Estates that is pretty good too. I cant remember the name. Their specialty is The Chicago Dog.


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 11, 2013)

The stock car races at Brunswick and Waycross . the wienies were made of junk and the chili was half fat but boy was they GOOOOD.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 11, 2013)

Nu-way  weiners in Macon.  Several of them scattered around town.

Quickie restaurant in Albany when the original owners ( the Greeks) had the place.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> I still gotta say a chili dog with mustard and covered with onions from the Varsity.



Amen Brother


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2013)

Fatboys in smyrna back in the day, they closed 30 years ago also but man they was gooooddddd


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> I still gotta say a chili dog with mustard and covered with onions from the Varsity.



True dat


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 11, 2013)

Jesse Jones pink with some canned Hormel chilli.
Guaranteed to cleanse your colon in less that 1 hour.
Almost as good as my MIL hot tater salad with mayo.


----------



## Mauser (Dec 11, 2013)

Baker's landing on Thomas Mill Creek on Lake Eufaula


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 11, 2013)

Dang, y'all done flung a craving on me,  going by the Athens Varsity and get me a couple of dogs and some rings and a FO.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 11, 2013)

3ringer said:


> When I had to my colonoscopy , the doctor said I could either drink a gallon of laxative or eat a Varsity Chili Dog. He said they both give the same result. I chose the chili dog. I love the Varsity chili dogs and their fries. In fact, I have to go to Atl today and I think I will stop in the Varsity for a good cleaning out.
> 
> Wasn't there a hotdog joint in Macon, Ga called New Way or something like that. I remember folks talking about how good their hotdogs are.
> 
> ...



Skips.  Good Italian beef.


----------



## marknga (Dec 11, 2013)

Nu-way Weiners (Macon, Warner Robins, Fort Valley)

Varsity

Johnny V's in Macon (don't even know if they are still open)

Orange Julius (back in the 70's their Coney dog was the bomb)

Love me some Chili dogs...


----------



## specialk (Dec 11, 2013)

Wild Turkey said:


> Jesse Jones pink with



that's the brand of dog they use at martinsville speedway, i can't find any around my area, i usually pick up a dozen or so packs when i visit back home in VA.....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 11, 2013)

You can find Jesse Jones dogs in the Charlotte area.
I can get my brother to bring some to me at christmas


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Jimmy`s Hot Dogs, Albany Georgia.



all day long


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 11, 2013)

The Longhunter said:


> Dang, y'all done flung a craving on me,  going by the Athens Varsity and get me a couple of dogs and some rings and a FO.



Now ya cooking wif gas............


----------



## mikelogg (Dec 11, 2013)

Yellow Jacket chili dogs from Fred's BBQ House in Lithia Springs.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sneaky Pete's with kraut, pete's sauce and chili.

Is there even any Sneaky Pete's left?


----------



## specialk (Dec 11, 2013)

anybody remember the old "Frank & Steins" hotdog joints in the malls?  not the best dogs, but it was nice to have a dog and cold beer while waiting for the wifey to overdrew the checking account


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 11, 2013)

Smith's Soda shop in Cleveland is purty dad gum good.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 11, 2013)

5 years ago. A bp gas station across from the gamecocks stadium.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)

mikelogg said:


> Yellow Jacket chili dogs from Fred's BBQ House in Lithia Springs.



Im not a chilli pup connoisseur, but was trying my best to remember Fred's name when I saw this thread


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 11, 2013)

Monroe's ....Americus, Ga.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 11, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Smith's Soda shop in Cleveland is purty dad gum good.



Is that place ever open?  Every time I drive by before or after trout fishing it is always closed!


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 11, 2013)

In Georgia    Skips , Decatur -------- ANYWHERE ?  Utica Joe , Kings Highway    3 number 8 hotdogs  on half a loaf of Italian bread, covered in Kraut , Brown mustard and Hot pepper flakes sprinkled on top ----------------   Guy had a great come on at his stand  had 3 jars of red hot cherry peppers that were free,,,   where most people would buy 1 soda at Utica Joe you always purchased 3     Ahhh the good old days


----------



## revrandyf (Dec 11, 2013)

Another vote for the pool hall in Cordele....also had great Irish stew!


----------



## moodman (Dec 11, 2013)

Hickory Hut, Dallas GA!!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 11, 2013)

moodman said:


> Hickory Hut, Dallas GA!!!



I like their Q and they have good stew but I really like their chili cheese burger. I never tried the chili dawgs there, but I'm gonna have to give em a shot! Thanks


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 11, 2013)

Truckstop in Texas(owned by Willie Nelson)..

Great Chili and dogs..


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 11, 2013)

moodman said:


> Hickory Hut, Dallas GA!!!



Yea. These are good too!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> I still gotta say a chili dog with mustard and covered with onions from the Varsity.



They are in a class all by their self. Outside of my home made chili dogs nobody else even comes close.


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 11, 2013)

We also had a place in the Olean mall in upstate NY called  Der Dog Hause. All dogs all the time. They had a chili cheese slaw dog that was absolutely awesome.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 11, 2013)

Holts service station in Warwick, GA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2013)

RoosterTodd said:


> Holts service station in Warwick, GA.





Mr. Lee Holt passed away several years ago and the place is fallin` down now.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nu-way in Macon ga. Second oldest hot dog restaurant in the country. Made new york times, southern living, etc. Next time your in downtown macon stop by the original location on Cotton Ave and see why their hot dogs are regarded by some as the best in the south east


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> I still gotta say a chili dog with mustard and covered with onions from the Varsity.



Yep But Little Willie's on Prince had a mighty fine one too, back in the day. Dawg and a cold beer $1.25


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 12, 2013)

Regarding My NY Hot Dog Post,  Friends DAD owned a push cart and would send us to the wholesaler to get his hot dogs  INTERESTING FACT  back then they were sold by Number per pound   So the lower the number the bigger the hot dog ... If you got 7's there were 7 to a pound  That's where the quality was  Interesting recalling that


----------



## riprap (Dec 12, 2013)

mikelogg said:


> Yellow Jacket chili dogs from Fred's BBQ House in Lithia Springs.



For some reason I don't think they don't taste as good as they use to.


----------



## cfbutler31 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pool Hall in Cordele, GA, them some good dogs.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 12, 2013)

For all the Varsity guys, have you eaten there lately?  The one here in Athens has gone downhill, in my opinion.  They don't put onions on the dogs or burgers themselves anymore, just give you a little twist of  wax paper with some diced onion inside.  It really makes a difference on the chili cheeseburger, as you have to rip the buns apart after they have been pressed to add onion.

They're still good, don't get me wrong, they just aren't as good as they used to be in my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 12, 2013)

I already voted, but two honorable mentions for me:

Hot Thomas BBQ on Hwy 15 serves up a mean chili dog

The Beacon in Spartanburg, SC.  (Think "The Varsity", but in Spartanburg)

Ok, The Varsity too, even if they aren't as good as they once were.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 12, 2013)

How about Zesto's? They got a pretty good chili dog.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 12, 2013)

Chili is chili and a dog is a dog so it's hard to find a truly bad one in my opinion.  Hard to say "best I ever had", somewhat like BBQ or burgers, there's not that much variation, except for freshness and flavor of the meat, so it sort of depends on how hungry you happened to be at the moment.  

But I will add another vote for Nu-Way in the Macon area.  Home-made Greek style recipe in the chili topping many, many, many years before anyone ever even heard of a Greek diner in these parts.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 12, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep But Little Willie's on Prince had a mighty fine one too, back in the day. Dawg and a cold beer $1.25



I remember them days........they were mighty tasty.


----------



## Forrest (Dec 13, 2013)

Cordele Pool Hall!!!


----------



## 18dawg (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm still looking and that's the beauty of it.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 13, 2013)

Cordele Pool Hall and Brandy's Marietta(tie)


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 13, 2013)

The Pool Room in Cordele Ga.  I get the scramble dog, half chili, half Irish stew easy on the onions, hot sauce, mustard, cheese sauce and oyster crackers.
You will have to take care of some paper work with John soon after ingestion.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd go a long way for a nuway


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 17, 2013)

Hot Dog Charlie's in Troy, NY. Birthplace of Uncle Sam, and home of the best chili dogs on the planet.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mickey's in Buford.

Varsity

Top Dawg Tavern


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 19, 2013)

BrowningFan said:


> Mine is about 15 years ago Cordele Pool Hall.I try chili dogs every where I go.  If you say "Mine" can you post your recipe.


Im stuck between The poolroom in cordele and Shady Lane in Tifton.


SGADawg said:


> I doubt it's even open now, but 45 years ago the answer was Kendrick's Pool Hall in Tifton, Ga.



Been shut down for a while.  Army/navy surplus place in that building now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Jimmy`s Hot Dogs, Albany Georgia.


 I'll second that!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't, like BBQ, buy chili dogs out. Sorry. Last I remember buying was during 2 a days in high school football practice. I bought and ate two during lunch break. They ended up in the grass outside the practice field fence just about the fifty yard line that aftrenoon. Just like Q, if I want a chili dog, I make my own.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 19, 2013)

Skyline Chili.....hands down.

However, a Chili Pimento Cheese dog at the Varsity is right up there.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 19, 2013)

moodman said:


> Hickory Hut, Dallas GA!!!



They are VERY good.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 19, 2013)

Best chilli dog I ever had outside of a good homemade one was at a place called Vittles in Cumming. Sad to say they went out of business.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> I don't, like BBQ, buy chili dogs out. Sorry. Last I remember buying was during 2 a days in high school football practice. I bought and ate two during lunch break. They ended up in the grass outside the practice field fence just about the fifty yard line that aftrenoon. Just like Q, if I want a chili dog, I make my own.



Well, I'm purty sure if erybody that's posted in this thread had been able to have had one of yours, it woulda been; "My favorite chilidawg is a Pay dog", then all the other places woulda been 2nd. 

BTW, the boy has invented the "Paymaster Dog" at Top Dawg Tavern. Slap a fried egg in da bun, then the dawg, then whatever toppings strikes yo fancy


----------



## irishredneck (Dec 20, 2013)

Gotta have homemade. The Varsity is the most disgusting slop I've ever tasted in my life, barely edible. I have no idea how or why people like it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Jimmy`s Hot Dogs, Albany Georgia.



We used to go to the Little Red Hot Dog House when we live in Albany. They were pretty good.

https://www.facebook.com/LittleRedDogHouse


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Well, I'm purty sure if erybody that's posted in this thread had been able to have had one of yours, it woulda been; "My favorite chilidawg is a Pay dog", then all the other places woulda been 2nd.
> 
> BTW, the boy has invented the "Paymaster Dog" at Top Dawg Tavern. Slap a fried egg in da bun, then the dawg, then whatever toppings strikes yo fancy


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 20, 2013)

Just went to CJ'S to find out what the fuss was all about.  Somebody owes me 11 bucks. Yes they charged me nearly 11 bucks for 2 chili dogs, fries and a coke. I guess this place is the hot dog version of Five Guys. They charged me for onions for my chili dog. You have to be joking. I could have had a steak dinner at Ocharlies . The chili dogs were good but not 11 bucks good. Oh yeah, also asked me if I would like to add a tip to my bill. Nope


----------



## BrowningFan (Dec 20, 2013)

3ringer said:


> Just went to CJ'S to find out what the fuss was all about.  Somebody owes me 11 bucks. Yes they charged me nearly 11 bucks for 2 chili dogs, fries and a coke. I guess this place is the hot dog version of Five Guys. They charged me for onions for my chili dog. You have to be joking. I could have had a steak dinner at Ocharlies . The chili dogs were good but not 11 bucks good. Oh yeah, also asked me if I would like to add a tip to my bill. Nope



They are good people at CJ's, but the chili is not that good. I like chili sauce style with the meat real fine better.


----------



## jared1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Cordele pool room by far. Its been there over 50 years for a reason!!


----------



## Todd E (Dec 20, 2013)

Varsity

Billy Meadows Hot Dog Stand

.....and there is this little dive over in Mt Carmel, SC  That lil ol lady had some good chili dogs. But you had to be careful. If ya asked for a chili dog, you got a bun with chili in it. i found out I had to ask for a hot dog with chili on it. Her statement to me was......"you aint from around here, are ya?"


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 20, 2013)

Swamperdog said:


> Homemade.
> 
> Buy this Cincinnati Chili Mix
> 
> ...



That sounds really delicious with the Palmetto Jalapeno Pimiento cheese. Where do they sell that stuff?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 20, 2013)

Although I've never ate there what about Willie's Wee-Nee Wagon in Brunswick?

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...runswick_Golden_Isles_of_Georgia_Georgia.html


----------



## whchunter (Dec 20, 2013)

*Mine*

Bun length hot dog and buns are the only way to go

Split dog almost thru. Add Jalepenos to taste, wrap with bacon and secure with toothpick, deepfry, stick this in toasted bun which has been buttered, grilled and sprinkled with garlic salt, add chipped fryed onion pieces,  horseradish (I use Arbys) and then add my homemade chili and extra sharp cheese..................you probably won't like it......


----------



## BrowningFan (Dec 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Although I've never ate there what about Willie's Wee-Nee Wagon in Brunswick?
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...runswick_Golden_Isles_of_Georgia_Georgia.html



I have eaten at Willie's over 50 times and never had a chili dog. I always get the Porkchop sandwich because there is a $2000 reward if you can find a better Porkchop sandwich in Brunswick .


----------



## VANCE (Dec 21, 2013)

artful,
thet sell it here @ kroger,ingles & costco


----------



## Mossyhead (Dec 22, 2013)

I cant believe nobody has said Dinglewood Dogs from the Dinglewood pharmacy in Columbus. I try to go everytime i visit my friends down there!
<br/>This photo of Dinglewood Pharmacy is courtesy of TripAdvisor


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 22, 2013)

Mossyhead said:


> I cant believe nobody has said Dinglewood Dogs from the Dinglewood pharmacy in Columbus. I try to go everytime i visit my friends down there!
> <br/>This photo of Dinglewood Pharmacy is courtesy of TripAdvisor



I have never seen oyster crackers on a hotdog. I like it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 22, 2013)

Used to be a place in Headland Alabama called Ed's Hot Dogs. Everytime I visited my grandmother I had to go to Ed's. Awesome homemade chili I have never seen duplicated.


----------



## chester86 (Dec 23, 2013)

There use to be a Place in Fernandina Fl. called Kp's deli they had a awesome Chili dog homemade bun and excellent chili made it I had them put slaw on my mine with the Chili I shore was downhearted when they closed down!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 23, 2013)

Todd E said:


> Varsity
> 
> Billy Meadows Hot Dog Stand
> 
> .....and there is this little dive over in Mt Carmel, SC  That lil ol lady had some good chili dogs. But you had to be careful. If ya asked for a chili dog, you got a bun with chili in it. i found out I had to ask for a hot dog with chili on it. Her statement to me was......"you aint from around here, are ya?"




That must be a SC thing, I've had the same thing happen to me a couple of times.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 23, 2013)

You are correct. Exactly what she said.
"That's what we call a chilli dog in SC."


----------



## Quepos1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Best ever was at the Palace Pool Room which was in an alley in downtown Columbus, Ga. Served with a tall long necked Bud while shooting pool. Nine ball was .10 a rack with eight ball at .15. Winos sitting around drinking wine, beer, or liquor. One never set a cue down as it may be needed for self defense. lol

I was last there 40 years ago but remember those dogs like it was yesterday.



_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 24, 2013)

Billy Meadows Hot Dog Stand. Best dogs in town. Course their the only dogs in town. Why antbody would eat at the varsity, other than for a yearly clean out, is beyond me.


----------



## beretta (Dec 25, 2013)

R.W. Woods Hardware store N. Myrtle Beach. Chili,mustard,onions and Jalepeno coleslaw with hot sauce!!!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Dec 27, 2013)

BrowningFan said:


> Mine is about 15 years ago Cordele Pool Hall.I try chili dogs every where I go.  If you say "Mine" can you post your recipe.



I use to eat there in the early 80's. Great chilidogs!


----------



## Quepos1 (Dec 28, 2013)

*In full disclosure,,,*



Mossyhead said:


> I cant believe nobody has said Dinglewood Dogs from the Dinglewood pharmacy in Columbus. I try to go everytime i visit my friends down there!
> <br/>This photo of Dinglewood Pharmacy is courtesy of TripAdvisor



Dinglewood dogs are scrambled dogs rather than chilidogs.


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 28, 2013)

Bettys in Marietta back in the early 90's   Do not live or work down there anymore and not sure if it is still around but use to eat there once a week with guys from work.


----------

